
Show HN: Lootfeed – Help gamers save money while playing videogames - piggott7
http://lootfeed.com
======
piggott7
Lootfeed is a financial application that helps people save money and achieve
their financial goals just by enjoying daily activities such as playing video
games. Lootfeed is considered as the Acorn for people doing their pastimes. We
have started a limited Steam Beta.

------
Sebb767
Looks awesome!

I'm a bit vary of checking it out (I really dislike giving away my online-
banking account), but the idea is great :)

~~~
piggott7
Thank you for the feedback, I understand. We don't connect to your bank
account; we link to a debit card using Plaid (Most fintech startups use it).
In general, I use [https://privacy.com/](https://privacy.com/) for new
services. It helps with staying safe online.

~~~
Sebb767
That sounds far better!

I'd love to use privacy, too, but unfortunately they are still US-only and
don't seem to plan on expanding to the EU :/

